# Recommend Some Things To Do While On Probation



## terdherder (Jun 30, 2008)

So I got picked up for possession of marijuana and now am on probation for 8 months. I have been looking into things that I can "do" that are either legal or don't show up on the drug tests. I have heard that shrooms aren't going to show up but that is about it for the illegal drugs. Does anyone know if X will show up. I have heard some people say yes and some say no. But anyways is there anything you guys can recommend to do while getting tested? I have been reading about amantia mushrooms. Are those any good? Or maybe I should just buy the whizzinator and then I wouldn't have to worry about getting tested, lol. But again if you guys could recommend something, give a website that I could buy it from, and tell about your experiences with it I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow you really that hard up to be fucked up that you cant just wait 8 months??? and x is usually cut with heroine or speed. and those do show up.


----------



## FlipDV (Jun 30, 2008)

x has meth in it.

I'd say Salvia, depending on where you live, it's legal in most places.

And can you explain what a "whizzinator" is, people talk about it but I don't know what it is. thanks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 30, 2008)

Find something else to do .. Run, swim, build something , start a big project to keep your mind focused on something other than weed... Paint the house , good luck bro .. remember if you get caught with a "HOT" urine .. its off to the county you go... good luck .. Buy and old car on e bay like a 72 Chevelle and fix it up a little .. and then in 8 months sell it for a profit and when your off probation you'll have money for a FAT SACK..


----------



## youngunz10 (Jun 30, 2008)

LIQUOR! Always a good alternative.


----------



## grassroots (Jul 1, 2008)

Alcohol fo sure and eat some shroomies i dont think they test for 
psilocybin so u should be alright
yea the whizzinator my friends uses his when he gets drug tested. He says it works well. Never had to use it though thank god.
hope 8 months flies by


----------



## terdherder (Jul 1, 2008)

For those of you who don't know what the whizzinator is check it here-- www.[B]whizzinator[/B].com/

But bro it's a long ass time to not be smoking mary jane. I mean shit, I want to try something new that is legal so I don't have to worry about the piss test. Has anyone here ever been on probation? What alternatives did you find that were pretty good? I was on erowid for like three hours last night just reading up on shit. I live in MI so I can get salvia. Has anyone tried mugwort? Was reading about on how it enhances dreams and it gives a feeling of calmness and euphoria after smoking it. Basically I am just looking for something that can loosen me up and make me be able to talk. Normally I am a pretty shy guy and I noticed when I smoked I was able to just interact with anyone, my shyness was gone. That was one of the main reason I was toking, I was just friends with everyone. So yeah again if you guys have anything that is like that please let me know. Again thanks for any help in advanced


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Take niacin and you might be able to get away with smoking a little bit

Tom


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Depending on how often you get tested you maybe able to pickup some cheap thc test strips off ebay and experiment with yourself to see if you smoke for a night or 2 , how long it will take you to get clean. You can use dillution to help the process and a high fiber diet with metamucil to help keep you cleaned out.


----------



## Phishbrains86 (Jul 1, 2008)

i would sugest not doing anything except LSD. if your on probation they test you for everything, but LSD can only be detected with a spinal tap and there not gonna do that. i know this will work bc my brother is on probation and has already failed rehab once bc he continued any use of other drugs such as mushrooms and marijuana and exctacy. he is in rehab again for a second time and has stopped all consumtion of every other drug except LSD, and he has passed every single drug test since he tested clean


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Sniff some spray paint. LOL Maybe it would be good if ya took a brake from it. Clear your mind.

Signed your dad


----------



## duddychunks (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I was on probation for six months and they didn't test for shrooms but I just turned into an alcoholic drinking all day every day, gotta say for probation to be helping people out it really just fucked me over. Of course I quit drink though but i had to go to those bull shit meetings. just go easy on the alcohol cause i didn't and that was a mistake.


----------



## terdherder (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I am only 19 so I won't be having that much alcohol. Probably just on special occasions. I think I am gonna buy some salvia and some amanita muscaria. I am gonna try smoking the shrooms first because I heard that it kicks in fast and doesn't last for like 7 hours if you were to eat them. If I like them then I'll probably try eating some and see how it is. Has anyone her had experience with these mushrooms?


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 3, 2008)

get diagnosed adhd and get an rx for adderall and/or ritalin. i think adderall will cover a positive test for meth and possibly x. i think ritalin will cover a positive test for coke. 
why not just go to the shrink, tell your PO its to help straighten up, and get the scripts? or have fun with the rx stuff instead of the street versions. its better quality anyways.


----------



## weedski (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you not go 8 months without getting intoxicated? Seems a bit sad just getting fucked up for the sake of it.

Just my two cents. 

Peace!


----------



## youngunz10 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mushrooms and LSD won't show up. Most pills won't show up within the week but thats only good if you know in advance when the test will be. You can get strip and other things if you really want to toke.


----------



## Dabu (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't wait to do hard drugs, I'm not on probation!

Personally, I would do acid. and maybe shrooms.

I consider myself very sheltered as a kid. Even as of right now, I've never done either, even though I have 1/4 of shrooms in a styrofoam coffee cup right now.


Sorry for your luck bro. Wanna share how you got caught? My friend got in trouble for possession and his probation gets out in september or so.


----------



## bmxguyd (Jul 14, 2008)

grassroots said:


> Alcohol fo sure and eat some shroomies i dont think they test for
> psilocybin so u should be alright
> yea the whizzinator my friends uses his when he gets drug tested. He says it works well. Never had to use it though thank god.
> hope 8 months flies by


I understand that mushrooms stay in your system for a short time compared to Buddha, but last time i took some mushrooms i had TO SMOKE SOME WEED so i dont think that is the best idea... I would stick to other activities or invent some new kind of bud dryer or build something that revolves around pot. your brain is just board man.. all you need is to stimulate your mind naturally, this will take away the craving. plus if you just turn to some other drug you might get caught.. and we all know thats all bad if your on anal-probation.. piggys.. plus if you keep mostly clean you will get so fucking high when you smoke in 8 months.. good luck and sorry that happend bro.


----------



## bmxguyd (Jul 14, 2008)

terdherder said:


> Well I am only 19 so I won't be having that much alcohol. Probably just on special occasions. I think I am gonna buy some salvia and some amanita muscaria. I am gonna try smoking the shrooms first because I heard that it kicks in fast and doesn't last for like 7 hours if you were to eat them. If I like them then I'll probably try eating some and see how it is. Has anyone her had experience with these mushrooms?


smoking mushrooms= bad idea.  i was really bored one day and smoked a FAT bowl of caps and stems, this was a waist. its almost like your smoking seeds. no high just some dirty smoke , but like i said when on shrooms you may just break and smoke some pot.


----------



## terdherder (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I am just gonna stick to moring glory and H.B Woodrose seeds. I tried the morning glory seeds and they were pretty great but haven't tried H.B. Woodrose seeds yet. I might have a connect for LSD come august/september but I think I am just gonna stick to legal things besides LSD because that is outta your system real fast and normal tests don't look for it. Thanks for all the replies and your input guys.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 14, 2008)

hm i did hydromorphone all the time while getting drug tested for other reasons. it doesn't show up on the basic test or the one that test for all 7 drugs. But if they test for it specifically.. obviously they'll find it. You'll get away with it promise.. but your eyes get small as fuck so don't do it before you talk to your PO


----------



## rellik7179 (Jul 16, 2008)

First and foremost STOP doing everything PERIOD. I was on probation for 18 fucking months. The worst fucking experience ever. Fucking PO's coming to my house unannounced just waiting to look at my dick as I piss into the damn cup. The shit is horrible. I was also on COLOR CODE which means every morning I had to call a specific # where random colors are stated. If your color mine being AQUA you had to drive down to the Probation office and take an UA. Total bummer, had to deal with it for 1 year. My last 6 months was cake considering I only saw my PO once every 3 months and no more SURPRISE visits. I smoked here and there but I also work out and take supplements along with lots and lots of water. Therefore before I had to take my UA I was clean. During the 18months period went to jail only ONCE because of vicodine...lol go figure.


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Jul 16, 2008)

Stop for 8 months, I guarantee you won't regret it. Take it as a personal challenge, the first week will be hard but after one month you'll feel like a different person with healthier habits and relationships. Once it was completely out of my system I hardly even wanted to start smoking again but here I am back in grind. Dam, kinda makes me wish I had a good excuse to quit.


----------



## robberx (Jul 20, 2008)

im on probation but i dont get drug tested becuz part of my sentencing was rehab. Im done now but while i was in evryone did dxm i even did it at 3am n then went to get tested at 4pm n pased. Also in my county the POs do mouth swabs wich r easy as hell to but just rinse your mouth out with hydrogen peroxide.

Good luk n btw, fuk thee policeeeeee


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Jul 20, 2008)

you'd prolly be fine with most psychedelics...acid, psilocybin, mescaline, dmt, etc. I doubt they would test for those drugs. They prolly only test for opiates, thc, amphetamines, pcp, coke, etc.


----------



## Sarkar (Jul 20, 2008)

think about what happens if you get picked up again, for whatever reason, and the drug you thought wouldn't show on your piss/blood test does! How miserable would you be then? Not having been in your situation, I can't really say anything, but I'd try going clean for 8 months....just in case.


----------



## Anthonyf953 (Jul 20, 2008)

if they dont search your house you can always grow. dont smoke anything and just do it as a project , it will at least give you something to do...might be a bit of a tease though


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 20, 2008)

K well I was on probation for 6 months for breaking an entering and I know how you feel it fucking blowed so take my advice as I was in your place before. While on probation I only really had two drug tests, one prior to court, second 3/4 of the 6 months. I passed both, and I smoked like 15 times total out of the 6 months. Take some salvia or some shrooms if you get the chance, I hear that shrooms show up as food poison er some shit unless they give you a spinal tap which they wont for a drug test lol. I'm not sure niacin acctully works good, er if at all, but I did take some before my test an passed but Idk if I was clean er not. And umm... X, e, beans, rolls, well the MDMA itself should be out in like 3 days but the shit it's cut with ussaly will stay in so I would stay away from it, Btw for everyone whos keeps saying this, X is fucking harldy ever cut with heroine, it's way to expensive to use. Ussaly it's just meth, coke, DXM, But ussaly just meth. Alchahol is a fine alternative =D.


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 20, 2008)

oxicontin doesn't show up in urine. As long as they don't hair test you can get away with it


----------



## Anthonyf953 (Jul 20, 2008)

ya oxy is also like 80 bucks a pill lol i'll stick to smokin weed


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 20, 2008)

Anthonyf953 said:


> ya oxy is also like 80 bucks a pill lol i'll stick to smokin weed


yeah but sooooo worth it


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jul 20, 2008)

wow 90% of the posts in this thread are completely retarded and NOT TRUE. Do not follow any of these "tricks" in here or you'll easily violate your parol. Get some self control and deal with it.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Jul 23, 2008)

I do tent to agree whit gheng.. 

However I will say DMT is IMPOSSIBLE to test for. It is a natural chemical present in you body responsible for making you dream. There are currently no tests in exsistence that test for this drug period. 
About the drug itself: it is incredibly intense to take as it is the strongest halicnogen there is but at least you can enjoy it in the knowledge that even if you were tripping in court you couldnt be found out.. 

Other things to say are that X is a no as they can detect from by-products that can remain in your system longer... 
Good luck.
Panda


----------



## mjetta (Jul 23, 2008)

So has anybody used the whizzinator?


----------



## nick912 (Jul 23, 2008)

man the only thing I would feel safe doing is Salvia in your situation. Buy some of the potent stuff and smoke in a pipe that you havent smoked weed in. It is a cool feeling. But for real man just give it a rest for 8 months. Its not the end of the world because you cant get high. I was in the military for a long time, imagine waiting years and years and years! But it was worth it though cuz the Air Force helped me get a free education and learned an awesome skill. Now Im a civilian and can blaze freely!


----------



## raeman1990 (Jul 26, 2008)

try slavia, but i think its always good to take a break, and just amagine how DAMN good it would feel to smoke after 8 months, plus you would be fucked up


----------



## burjzyntski (Jul 26, 2008)

I was drinking and taking psychedelics a lot while I was on probation. Get some 2c-e, i, t2, dmt, shrooms, lsd, and have fun tripping for the next 8 months!

(I was still sort of tripping one day when I went in for a drug test, my eyes were bugging, and I passed it no-problem...and the health & human services building that i went to for testing even had a gas/liquid chromatography machine, so they were thorough tests.)


----------



## terdherder (Jul 27, 2008)

burjzyntski said:


> I was drinking and taking psychedelics a lot while I was on probation. Get some 2c-e, i, t2, dmt, shrooms, lsd, and have fun tripping for the next 8 months!
> 
> (I was still sort of tripping one day when I went in for a drug test, my eyes were bugging, and I passed it no-problem...and the health & human services building that i went to for testing even had a gas/liquid chromatography machine, so they were thorough tests.)



Yeah that's what I have been doing, psychedelics and alcohol. Might have found a connect for L which I am really excited for. SO far though I have only tripped on MG seeds and HBWS which is nice however you need to wait like a week so you don't develop a tolerance. Might grow some shrooms to. Nice activity to keep my mind busy plus I get a big present after a month or so of hard work...


Can't wait to lit up again though.


----------



## machetekills (Aug 26, 2008)

how much niacin should i take if i decide to go that route? i have a test tomorrow and i need the job. lol they just called me back today and didn't know about the drug test. im poor have no money but i have water some niacin and green tea any suggestions. telling me your sure im gonna fail cause you know from expierience would be nice too to know wether i should give up. im 120 lbs or so about 5'8


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 27, 2008)

smoking mushrooms doesn't work psylicibin dies at like 105 degrees so you basicly smoking dry fungus gross......


----------



## VapinGIBB (Aug 27, 2008)

I am pretty sure you can vaporize mushrooms....the one time I did try I am pretty sure that we put some in the vap and I def. remember getting fucked up off it.


----------



## Hank (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh back to things to do while on probation..................Umm stay outta trouble.

Hank.


----------



## King420 (Aug 28, 2008)

do not waste you time with anything. dont even investigate the so called legal highs the only one that works is salvia and even that is not worth it. i have been on probation for 2 years now after haveing my grow operation raided and have tried everything in the book to stay high. try finding a hobby its working for me right now to keep me from going crazy


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

Enlightened One said:


> oxicontin doesn't show up in urine. As long as they don't hair test you can get away with it


First off, Oxicontin will show up on a piss test every single time. It shows up as an opiate. Percocet, vicoden and any other narcotic pain reliever will also show up as an opiate. Even Unine tests that are specificly used to test for heroin will show up as a possitive if you use any other opiates. Stay away from them while you are getting drug tested. The reason why is because the tests don't actually test for the substance, they test for a chemicle your body produces when the substance is used. This chemicle is produced regardless of what Opiate you use. In very small doses 5-10mg, it may not register on a urine. But be certain that 20mg of any thing containing Oxicodone or 500mgs of Hydrocodone will result in a possitive drug test. I was on probation for 3 year straight all the while getting random "color Code" urine tests. Just don't do them, thats all I can say.


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^ obviously, who the hell thought that oc's dont show up?
fuck, you might even test positive if you eat one too many poppyseed bagels
dxm is an ok legal high but it can give a false-positive for opiates on drug testes
ecstasy's chemical name is methyl-dioxy-methamphetamine, yes it will show up

you cannot smoke shrooms, thats bullshit, the heat destroyes the delicate psylocybin molecules, if your gonna vape them you would really need to hit a 'sweet spot' in terms of the temperature to get the actives out without destroying them, not worth it at all

nitrous is pretty cool as a legal high
i was getting routinely drug tested at high school after there was some supicion of me selling dope, because i couldnt get high i became a heavy smoker/dipper, nicotine is an awesome drug to keep you happy without showing up on drug tests, but its a bit hard to stop


----------



## budman500013 (Sep 7, 2008)

some of the best shit to drink that is readily available is that fuze drink u can get at almost ne gas station. in the states that is. its got tons of vitamins, lots of niacin, and low sugar. u can either be energetic and exercise or you can be lazy and wrap urself in trash bags to induce sweating. just be careful to keep drinkin fluids if you do the trash bags cause u can dehydrate yourself really easy. as for the probation dealio, dont risk it man. had a buddy who spent twice as much time on prob as he would have cause he wouldnt stop smokin. 8 months is no time at all. ur choice though.


----------



## Sinsay (Sep 8, 2008)

YES STOP SMOKIN TILL YOUR OFF man im sorry ya got busted but its time Till they stop testin ya


----------



## dannyking (Sep 14, 2008)

Doves Feeder - Botanicals Party Pills Range, Party Pills, Salvia, Kratom, London Underground

check the link. legal highs. im here in ireland and we can just walk into the shop and buy bzp, ephedra, etc etc. this particular product is sold as plant food as they cannot sell it for human consumption but my got one of these pills gets you proper crazy for hours, and 100% legal. trust me, lots of people think there a shambles but when you take one of these you will never look back, also search for exotics, mumma's, or purple ohms...


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Just get some beer dude...I see people suggesting Hydromorphone...DON'T FUCK WITH THAT SHIT, NO PILLS NO OPIATES NO NOTHIN BUT BEER! MAN UP DUDE, drink some beer like a real man.


disregard the above post by dannyking.


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah im posting to just say dont smoke shrooms anyone, waste of money and you dont get a high worth even being high

lsd and mushroom is only safe bet. also the water / dust get you trippin high and lasts like 2 days in system. dust is like smoking liquor. you get a drunken smoked high is best description


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

terdherder said:


> But bro it's a long ass time to not be smoking mary jane... Basically I am just looking for something that can loosen me up and make me be able to talk. Normally I am a pretty shy guy and I noticed when I smoked I was able to just interact with anyone, my shyness was gone.


You should try meth. They say marijuana is a gateway drug right? Prove it.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 15, 2008)

Kludge said:


> You should try meth. They say marijuana is a gateway drug right? Prove it.


 
 LMFAO


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 16, 2008)

go to amsterdam


----------



## PinkDemon (Nov 20, 2008)

XTC has either meth or herion in it. Typically it will be in a persons system for 72 hours or 3 days. Same as meth.
Crack/cocaine lasts in the human body for 72 hours.
So, if you dont have a PO appt for a couple weeks, hit up the powders.
Otherwise, Whip its, Duster, Spice, Shrooms, Acid, peyote/mescaline and booze is your way to go.
It also depends what kind of UA they give you. Do they just use the immediate test strips or do they send it in? If they just use the test strips, depending on your location the drugs checked typically are marijuana, meth, and coke. However if they send it in youre totally fucked then


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 20, 2008)

shit situation to be in bud.im on probation right now aswell,but i dont get drug tested because i dont get caught fo drug offences jus firearm,and assults . plus i only see my PO every 3 months these days they never seem to get into contact with me. 
as these guys say stick to salvia or sum shit.
but IF i was in that situation id be like FUCK YOU ill take what i want when i want.
but thats jus me


----------



## jrot22 (Nov 21, 2008)

i was on federal probation for 3 years and i got away with doing everything like killerwweed420 said get some test kits and find out how long shit stays in your system. everbody is diffferent when it comes to that. and it all depwnds on what type of test you get i got the basic one cocaine, opiates, and thc i got away with doing shrooms, suboxone, opiates are easy to flush out and i smoked on occassion if you only somke like a joint a month it will be out of your system in a couple days at least for me but like i said everybody is different.


----------



## dnkronic (Nov 22, 2008)

be careful... probation offices and drug testing has moved into the future. They are starting to do saliva swabs, and they are lots worse than urine tests. The saliva tests they gave me tested alcohol 4 days after I drank... luckily it was the only dirty one I got and they let me off a year ago!


----------



## Conoclast (Nov 22, 2008)

Why not grow some weed and cure it till you're off probation? I bet it'll be killer by then.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 22, 2008)

grow shrooms, thats what i did. I did alot of other stupid shit like cough medicine as well which is a bad idea, i took 48 of those coricidins and got a fuckin dui while i was christmas shoppin in dec 06


----------

